# OTA Station Not In List



## hr20manray (Dec 18, 2006)

I hooked my ota antenna up last night to my hr20-700 and everything works well. But when you initiate the tuner stations it asks for two zips and then finds stations in that zip. (probably from a list). Then they show up in your guide. I gave two zips that were close and got channels that I get. But I know I get channel 2 but evidently it wasn't in the two zip code lists I gave. How do I get a channel to show up if it's not in either of the two lists? I can't just give it a third zip, it wants to start over and use two. I don't want to lose the channels I'm getting from the two zips I first put in.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

What does Zap2It.com show for those two zipcodes? If this channel should be in one of them, then maybe an email to them would help.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hr20manray said:


> I gave two zips that were close and got channels that I get. But I know I get channel 2 but evidently it wasn't in the two zip code lists I gave.


Was the zip code of your location one of the two that you entered?


----------



## hr20manray (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes


----------

